
Mysterious Stone Structure Discovered Beneath Sea of Galilee In Israel - theoutlander
http://www.businessinsider.com/mysterious-stone-structure-sea-of-galilee-in-israel-2013-4
======
ColinWright
Different source, same story (nearly word-for-word - haven't checked
completely), some discussion:

<https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5526545>

Discussion there is closed now, so if you have something to add, this is the
place.

Added in edit ...

I've checked, and they are pretty much word-for-word. Out of interest, I did
notice the page size versus the text size. There's about 5 KB of text here, in
a 146 KB page, and that's just the HTML, not the images, _etc._

------
new299
I applaud the article for not using the word "Atlantis" once.

------
JoeAltmaier
Dump site for ballast stones, used by unladen transport ships returning to
port for more carge?

~~~
merlincorey
Too big and too close together, according to the previous discussion. Also the
ships that would need such ballasts were much larger and also possibly not
invented so might not have been anywhere around there.

~~~
ChuckMcM
Actually we established that the correctly sized/designed ships were
contemporaries but the interesting question left was how deep was this body of
water then, versus now.

